#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-28
<jack__> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fti5z/man_with_als_writes_patch_for_gnome_using_morse/
<jack__> ^a story about my buddy's dad
<BugeyeD> w0w
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-01
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
<holstein> live music here in a minute :)
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
<holstein> olympus: HEY
<olympus> hostein: hey yourself.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-02
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/
<jack_> So what do you guys think about the Canonical/Banshee thing?
<holstein> pretty strange
<holstein> has it been clarified yet?
<holstein> jack_: ^
<jack_> http://www.vuntz.net/journal/post/2011/02/28/Canonical,-you-re-breaking-my-heart
<jack_> mark shuttleworth put an update on his blog
<jack_> they gave banshee a choice whether to disable the plugin or give 75% of profits to Canonincal, they choose to disable, so they're leaving it enabled and taking 75%
<holstein> too bad for the gnome project
<holstein> i mean, its hard not to see it as a kick in the pants
<holstein> as the transition to unity happens
<holstein> AND, *so* many people use the amazon store
<holstein> i mean, i guess they dont have to give any of the bread to banshee/gnome
<holstein> so whatever
<holstein> jack_: what do you think?
<jack_> seems like they're being strongarmed into doing what canonical wants. that sucks and goes against the open source way in my opinon.
<jack_> if you're going to go against the developers of the applications, you might as well just fork the project
<holstein> yeah, fork it, and bring it in under whatever terms you want
<_marx_> interesting
<_marx_> are novell or redhat sponsored distros having this issue?
<holstein> i dont think they have commercial interests
<holstein> quite like this
<_marx_> my point
<_marx_> somebody is going to get the money
<_marx_> my point, right novell and redhat _are publically traded companies
<_marx_> enterprise focus
<_marx_> canonical with ubuntu remains a wildcard in the enterprise market
<holstein> its new
<holstein> we'll see
<holstein> i mean, something is going to be different
<_marx_> normally i'm testing by now but test box has become main box ;)
<jack_> heh
<jack_> im compiling gnome-shell from source from the nightly
<jack_> it looks pretty sweet
<_marx_> well you have corporate hardware
 * _marx_ more yardsale specials
<jack_> im not running on corporate hardawre atm heh
<_marx_> who's supposed to chair tonight?
 * _marx_ has a new usb wireless device to try out
<_marx_> akgraner: you about?
<akgraner> I am
<_marx_> cool
<akgraner> dang is it time already wow
<_marx_> i'm not alone
<_marx_> who's to chair?
<akgraner> hmmm good question where is internalkernel?
<akgraner> hey holstein do you know who is chair...don't we have a list on the wiki page?
<_marx_> i couldn't find that wiki page
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-03
<_marx_> holstein and internalkernel emailed can't be here
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> one sec
<_marx_> NetGear, Inc. WG111v3 54 Mbps Wireless [realtek RTL8187B]
<_marx_> works fine
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> you can chair if you'd like
<akgraner> run with it :-)
<akgraner> though admittedly I haven't been able to look at the agenda or anything as I just got back from SCaLE and I am prepping for PyCon
<_marx_> well let me run to the kitchen for a beer...
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam/Meeting/Agenda/MeetingChairAgendaPlanningPage
<_marx_> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 00:05. The chair is _marx_.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<_marx_> okay who's alive tonight
<olympus> \0
<_marx_> yo olympus
<_marx_> don't believe we've met
<olympus> Been here b4 but it's been awhile...rare night with no choir practice
<_marx_> ah
<_marx_> i'm at a loss here
<_marx_> olympus: how do you use ubuntu?
<olympus> My prime OS and my wife's also.  Been using if for some time now.  Use a lot of graphics aps for photography, etc.
<_marx_> oh very nice
<_marx_> i gave up trying to convert my su sometime ago
<olympus> I got tired of having to solve Windoze problems, finally convinced her that Pogo works on Ubuntu.  hehe
<_marx_> I'm so not prepared to lead a meeting; I see that I have not posted the logs from the last meeting
<_marx_> [topic] global jam day
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  global jam day
<_marx_> any ideas for jam day events?
<_marx_> [topic] release parties
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  release parties
<_marx_> release day is 4-28
<_marx_> [topic] open discussion
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  open discussion
<akgraner> sorry back now
<akgraner> I motion to leave the agenda as is and discuss via mailing list
<akgraner> thoughts?
<_marx_> isn't the agenda blank?
<akgraner> oh I thought you were using an agenda for the topics
<_marx_> hum, i agree, we'll have a larger audience there
<_marx_> no those were on the fly
<akgraner> like I said haven't had the opportunity to look over anything
<akgraner> well in that case motion to adjorn and move discussion of those topics to mailing list as they are very important topics
<olympus> support
<_marx_> okay +1
<_marx_> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 00:38.
<_marx_> still logging yall
<_marx_> that just stopped mootbot
<_marx_> _now i'm going to move my feet and be right back (that resolves to brb)
 * _marx_ got home form work at 6
<_marx_> ain't no internets there
<_marx_> not today anyway
<akgraner> Thanks _marx_ !
<akgraner> I think  this is just a busy week for folks
<_marx_> fer what?
<_marx_> ah
<_marx_> k, need to concoct the email
<jack_> has there been any further developments in the banshee canonical thing?
<jack__> :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-04
<bomonu|LT> can someone tell me how, via the cli, to change my login option to ask for my pw. I currently have it set to autologin but I am having issues with my PAM keyring locking up the system
<bomonu|LT> I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> thats a good one bomonu|LT
<bomonu|LT> yea
<holstein> you get auto logged in?
<holstein> now?
<bomonu|LT> correct
<bomonu|LT> I would like it to promy me for my pw at boot
<bomonu|LT> *promt
<holstein> bomonu|LT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1209043
<bomonu|LT> well, I have been searching for so many things tonight with other issues, I just came here and asked on this one. TY very much
<holstein> we'll see it it works
<holstein> sounds promising
<bomonu|LT> reading now
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-06
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-02-29
<akgraner> bac I have a LP question for you do you have a few minutes
<bac> hi akgraner, sorry i was afk.  what's up?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-03-01
<Nivex> any idea what time beta 1 will hit the wire?
<Nivex> was hoping to snag a copy before my flight
#ubuntu-us-nc 2014-02-24
<Azeban> hello
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-02-23
<pasley> Hello
<holstein> o/
<holstein> you over in charlotte?
<holstein> trying to think where all road runner is..
<pasley> yes
<pasley> enjoy it before it becomes fibre
<holstein> google fiber?
<pasley> yup
<holstein> nice
<holstein> that'll make some prices competitive..
<pasley> everyone is super excited, but it will still be like 5 years before it's up and running
<holstein> well, the other folks will be beefing up and charging less, though.. ASAP
<holstein> magically freeing up bandwidth ;)
<pasley> it is magical lol
<pasley> so, what's you distro
<holstein> i use a bunch...
<holstein> ubuntu, etc
<holstein> i like crunchbang..
<holstein> i use a chromeOS chromebook as well
<holstein> AVlinux for audio production.. debian based
<pasley> I tried crunch bang, but i had problems setting it up on my mac
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> i used reFit.. have one of the white early 32bit intel macbooks running #!
<pasley> i got a new lappy and i'm running bb. it seems to be working fine
<holstein> i have a bunch of machines im putting ubuntu mate on.. the upcoming 15.04 release
<holstein> its nice
<pasley> refit stopped working when yosemite came out
<pasley> they changed the boot method
<holstein> i only help others with yosemite..
<holstein> my machine has linux only on it
<holstein> not that i use it much anymore..
<pasley> ohhh
<holstein> i have to say, i dont know what "bb" is..
<pasley> backbox, sorry
<holstein> as far as an operating system.. blackberry was all i was coming up with ;)
<holstein> OK.. i have looked at bb, then
<holstein> had an issue, and decided to just make my own
<pasley> that's a good move
<holstein> eh
<pasley> if i had the skill i would too
<holstein> #! has sources too
<holstein> but, #! is just more like how i would set a machine up, by default
<pasley> i'm trying to get into infosec, so it was either bb or kali
<holstein> its handy that way.. if its not how one sets up a machine, its probably less handy, then
<holstein> yeah, i have used kali live
<pasley> and kali isn't very customizable
<holstein> seemed to work "better".. for me, though i was expecting to be able to install backbox
<pasley> customisible
<pasley> ...
<holstein> yeah, i use it "as-is"
<holstein> i just run it live each time.. not really setting anything
<holstein> but, i was looking to backbox for an installation, that had those tools
<pasley> yeah, it is definitely good for that
<pasley> it's ok
<pasley> they're super proud of this new release
<holstein> i could just add that ppa to what i want
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~backbox/+archive/ubuntu/four
<pasley> but i've been having so bugs
<holstein> pasley: thats actually good to hear. i thought it was just me ;)
<pasley> lol
<holstein> i mean, with ppa packages, i typically dont bother reporting bugs, unless i know the folks running the ppa
<pasley> yeah, i figured since i'm new to linux i could just spend sometime trying to fix it
<holstein> yeah, may workout
<holstein> though, it could also just frustrate you..
<holstein> as long as you  are enjoying it, i say go for it
<pasley> yes
<pasley> i will say it's one of the few distros i've expirienced that recognizes my wireless
<holstein> well, any ubuntu 14.04 should
<pasley> i tried knoppix for a while, but i needed the tools
<holstein> anything based on that kernel
<pasley> mint hasn't
<pasley> knoppix didn't
<holstein> pasley: the mint with the same kernel should
<holstein> knoppix will be a newer kernel
<holstein> the ubuntu 14.04 kernel is actually a bit older now
<holstein> of course, they could just have some broadcom blob you need already installed
<holstein> !broadcom
<lubotu1> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pasley> i have no idea how to match kernels
<pasley> that's the thing.
<holstein> pasley: well, if backbox, based on 14.04, supports some hardware.. then, another distro with the same kernel will support the same hardware
<pasley> to go there i'd have to hook up the lan
<holstein> the drivers are in the modular kernel.. unless its a blob that they add
<pasley> don't exactly own this wifi
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but, there are "offline" instructions
<pasley> ...
<pasley> oh
<pasley> same link?
<holstein> you *can* get the broadcom .deb with whatever live iso or windows or some other box.. etc
<holstein> pasley: i did it from that link, ages ago.. i dont know what your hardware is, specifically, though
<holstein> personally, i take broadcom chips out and replace them, when i have that luxury
<pasley> i'll read it and figure it out
<pasley> thank you
<holstein> sure... thank me when it works out for you :)
<pasley> i liked knoppix
<holstein> yup.. knopiix is great
<pasley> but it heats the fuck out of my mac
<pasley> oh wait
<pasley> i already said about the tools
<holstein> one of my go to diagnostic distros
<pasley> it liked how it was clean
<pasley> and of course i liked compiz
<holstein> the GPU drivers will be what they are..
<holstein> could be the open nvidia drivers, or whatever. vs the proprietary ones
<holstein> one or the other can heat things up..
<pasley> i didn't know where to begin
<pasley> but i do now
<pasley> thanks again
<pasley> buuuut.... i probably won
<pasley> t
<pasley> reinstall anytime soon
<holstein> well, ideally, it would begin with the manufacturer promising you linux support, and providing it, since, *all* of linux is open, and freely available for them to support
<holstein> but, when they dont.. it can be challenging..
<pasley> and if i can get compiz to work on here., then ill be on this for a good good while
<holstein> even apple could do that.. and knoppix would run cool and quiet.. with nice frame rates.. etc
<holstein> i really liked compiz when i first started using linux
<holstein> you might like ubuntu mate.. its more "legacy" like that
<pasley> wasn't there a big outcry when invidia made their code proprietary, i feel like i heard that in the news
<holstein> nvidia?
<pasley> yes
<pasley> my b
<holstein> nvidia's codes has never been open
<holstein> there are attempts to make open nvidia drivers.. but, thats just folks doing what they can.. reverse engineering.. etc
<pasley> ah, that would make sense
<holstein> imean, they may release something open.. but, not the drivers to their stuff
<holstein> the blobs just add drivers.. when you add them to linux
<holstein> modules..
<holstein> if they did release it open, or give information so that drivers can be written, then, it would be more like intel hardware typically is. where,things just "magically" work
<holstein> plug and play, so they say. since all the drivers are in the kernel.. baked in.. basically
<holstein> and, its modular, so, if you have all those open drivers, and you pull the drive, and move it to another machine with different hardware, it'll just work
<holstein> no need to install other drivers on that hardware.. assuming again, all the hardware supports linux well
<pasley> weird
<holstein> ok, i gotta get up early and drive.. cheers!
<holstein> pasley: good to meet you..
<holstein> the channel is super slow, but, maybe we can revive it..
<pasley> ha!
<pasley> i think i just proved your point
<pasley> i will be back
<pasley> nice to meet you too
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-02-27
<flip> hey, my audio was showing as dummy driver and i uninstalled alsa and reinstalled then restarted alsa and nothing.  THis is the second time it has happened.  any idea what to do? please?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i mean, my first step would be, to identify if the hardware is working
<holstein> i use, either, the promised, supported operating system, likely windows, or a known-good linux live iso
<holstein> *if* i surmise that my hardware is functioning proerly, id move on to simple tests to see that the hardware is present, and alsa is "seeing" it
<holstein> i would, look in my bios, see that its enabled.. i would then, either from my installed OS, and/or a live iso, run lspci and aplay -l and arecord -l
<holstein> lspci can show it, and you still can *not* get audio from the device
<holstein> lspci just means the os is seeing it, not alsa using it with a driver and all that is needed
<holstein> !audio
<lubotu1> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> all of that is outlined there ^
<holstein> then, if i still had issues with my system installed, i wouldnt start removing and reinstalling and sudo doing things first
<holstein> you can just break, or make things works
<holstein> worse*
<holstein> i would, first, simply "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to search for and apply all upgrades
<holstein> i would then, reboot, if there is a kernel upgrade, and apply that.. test.. i would look into *if* this is something that used to work, or was recently "broken" by a kernel upgrade.. regardless, i would note the kernel that *is* supporting it, if i find one that is providing support
<holstein> *then*, i would simply try as another user, as well.. see that its not just my users config causing the issue
<holstein> anyways, theres your wall-o-text, flip
<flip> sorry, thanks man
<flip> i really appreciate it. im in multiple chats since i didnt have good luck at first
<holstein> well, you may have specificaly broken soemthing worse with a sudo command.. or, have broken hardware
<holstein> i wouldnt waste time til you see that you have hardware that isnt broken..
<holstein> you can sudo mess with whatever you like for days in a row, and if the card is broken, its broken..
<flip> apparently lscpi brought up if the card was connected
<holstein> lol
<holstein> yeah, plugging the device in is important ;)
<mhall119> hey guys, is this loco team planning on attending SELF?
<holstein> mhall119: i would say, not as a team, for sure
<holstein> i usually cant do self
<holstein> havent been able to :/
<mhall119> is there anyone active in the SC team? their IRC is pretty much empty
<holstein> i think its a little worse than this one, for sure
<holstein> mhall119: they may have a list..
<mhall119> yeah, I'll look them up on loco.u.c
<holstein> you never know who just doenst do IRC, and is still on the list
<holstein> not able to come to meetings, or whatever
<holstein> i plan on picking this one back up ASAP
<holstein> im building a house, and other things that i cant thin out anymore right now
<mhall119> understandable
<mhall119> holstein: are you an Ubuntu Member?
<mhall119> ah, I see that you are
<mhall119> holstein: if you have the time to attend, and it's just a question of money, you can request sponsorshop to go through this: http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<mhall119> we've used that to send Ubuntu Members to many conferences around the world
<holstein> mhall119: oh, the $$ is fine
<holstein> mhall119: i just work on those times..
<mhall119> ah, unfortunately we don't have a pool of extra time to hand out :)
<holstein> im a musician, and what works for "normal" folks usually is but buisness hours :)
<holstein> mhall119: if you find that pool, please! let me know..
<mhall119> heh, definitely
<holstein> mhall119: im thinking fall for getting this team back on the rails
<mhall119> holstein: that fund is also available to use for loco team events, if you want to do a release party or meetup with food or drinks provided
<holstein> mhall119: maybe something to help get it off the ground, in the fall
<holstein> after schools start back.. etc
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-03-01
<ChinnoDog> hello
<NegativeFlare> hi ChinnoDog
<holstein> o/
<ChinnoDog> Does this loco have meetings or are there only tales of meetings?
<holstein> ChinnoDog: used to
<holstein> this loco, is, as of now, dead
<ChinnoDog> That is what I was afraid of. Sad how that happens.
<holstein> no tales.. there were actual physical meetings, and IRC meetings
<holstein> i will, as time permits, be setting things back up.. likely in the fall
<holstein> you, as well as anyone else, is always welcome to setup a meeting :)
<holstein> 'if you build it, they will come' as the saying goes..
<ChinnoDog> Of course. I'm probably not near any of you though.
<holstein> sure.. dont have to be for IRC meetings
<holstein> and, *someone* is near you..
<holstein> i mean, if you dont/cant do it, i get it.. im busy now as well.. im just allergic to excuses ;)
<holstein> anyways. where are you, ChinnoDog ? we have an active local linux users group here in asheville
<ChinnoDog> Beaufort
<ChinnoDog> I'm not from around here. I found Ashville on google and it is.. aways.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> the meetings were and can be mostly IRC based
<holstein> i havent been out that way in a while.. i used to drive over there more
<holstein> ChinnoDog: are you part of http://www.cclue.org/ ?
<ChinnoDog> No, but it sounds like I need to be. Thanks for the link!
<ChinnoDog> Hmm. Their meetings are over two hours drive from here.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you can start your own
<ChinnoDog> Sometimes I think I should set up a LoCo in Second Life.
<holstein> well, folks that use linux are typically not that interested in proprietary things like that
<holstein> but, it wont hurt, for sure
<holstein> i mean, folks either come or they dont..
<ChinnoDog> Ok, meetings in a private world hosted using the open SL protocol.
<holstein> you can join one of the ubuntu teams
<holstein> xubuntu, main ubuntu.. lubuntu.. ubuntu mate.. they are all active
<NegativeFlare> heh
<NegativeFlare> holstein: I would love to get involved myself :P Mainly with the IRC stuff, website, etc
<holstein> sounds great!
<holstein> NegativeFlare: are you on the mailing list? im sure its dead by now, but, thats where we would find interested parties
<holstein> NegativeFlare: if you want to host a prelimiary meeting, id be interested in helping out
<NegativeFlare> oh?
<NegativeFlare> holstein: Well, fyi
<NegativeFlare> I used to be Ubuntu US SC's Team Leader at one point
<NegativeFlare> Until I got married and moved.
<NegativeFlare> Then they replaced me xD
<holstein> cool
<ChinnoDog> Didn't have time to pay attention to them anymore? lol
<holstein> im not team lead.. and not interested in being team lead
<holstein> id much rather just have a group, first
<NegativeFlare> ChinnoDog: no, life got in the way.
<holstein> i will be able to facilitate things later in the year, but, right now, all i can offer is assistance
<NegativeFlare> I would love to host a meeting. The only problem is, attendance. Even if I post a thread about having a meeting, I'm not if anyone will come.
<NegativeFlare> (IRC meeting that is)
<holstein> cool
<holstein> again, only one way to find out
<holstein> thats how i will start, when i start
<NegativeFlare> heh
<NegativeFlare> alright
<NegativeFlare> I'll see what I can do
<holstein> hosting meetings that, if folks come, great.. if not, i will bounce around the IRC channels and make whatever needs to happen, happen
<holstein> til folks do show up
<holstein> if you think no one will come, and dont want to host, dont
<NegativeFlare> Alright, I'll see what I can do man.
<NegativeFlare> holstein: there's no hurt in trying
<holstein> if you want to try and want my help, i will help, for sure
<ChinnoDog> No one wants to host meetings because they think no one will come but then they do.
<NegativeFlare> Alright, I'll do that tomorrow
<NegativeFlare> ChinnoDog: Nah, I'm going to do this.
<NegativeFlare> I'm going to resurrect this team if it kills me xD
<NegativeFlare> alright
<NegativeFlare> I set myself a reminder
<NegativeFlare> so I'll be doing that tomorrow
<holstein> you mean, setting up a meeting time,
<holstein> i wont be around tomorrow.. i work all afternoon
<NegativeFlare> holstein: yes
<holstein> i'll be around late.. i have a concert in hendersonville
<NegativeFlare> lol
<holstein> i say, set the time that works best for you.. then, see what happens
<NegativeFlare> That's what I'm planning on doing
<holstein> if you want a loose availability for me.. tuesday mornings are usually ok.. 9 to 10..
<holstein> friday day time. usually free from 11 til the gig.. which depends on what im doing
<holstein> usually til around 3 or so
<NegativeFlare> Heh, it'll have to be in the afternoon, or in the evening. Mainly because I have work as wel :P
<NegativeFlare> well*
<holstein> sure.. its just that i work in the evenings. so, i cant promise you i can make that meeting time
<holstein> not that that needs to or should be a deal breaker
<NegativeFlare> holstein: hmm
<NegativeFlare> we'll figure it out
<NegativeFlare> uh
<NegativeFlare> holstein: so wait, you work everyday, in the evenings?
<NegativeFlare> Even weekends?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> i have steady monday, tuesday, friday, and saturday things
<holstein> but, sundays, i almost always work.. and thursdays too
<NegativeFlare> Darn.
<holstein> i try and keep wednesday open for my girlfriend
<holstein> thats why im saying, im personally about 8 months from being able to commit to spearheading anything
<holstein> im spread thing
<holstein> thin*
<NegativeFlare> holstein: Well, let me figure out when I'm off one morning, and we'll work it out then.
<NegativeFlare> How's that sound?
<holstein> and thats just my regular job.. i have a hobby-ish tech thing i do on thursdays all day
<holstein> and i teach on tuesdays
<holstein> and go to school on monday and wednesday daytimes
<NegativeFlare> We'll figure something out
<holstein> and, i eat and sleep in there somewhere.. build things.. try and watch TV .. .etc
<holstein> "all work and no play" as the saying goes..
<NegativeFlare> holstein: I'll give you my schedule on Wed., like I'll just PM it to you
<NegativeFlare> and go from there
<holstein> well, i say, just make it happen
<holstein> whatever time you can, and see what happens
<holstein> dont plan it around me, for sure
<holstein> not now
<NegativeFlare> heh, alright
<holstein> as i told all the LUG, if i get a job, i *will* bail. and i wont be at the meeting..
<holstein> unfortunately, i would have to do the same with an IRC meeting for now..
<holstein> til i get things thinned out a bit more..
<NegativeFlare> We'll I'll stand up and try to turn things around then.
<holstein> sure. go for it :)
<holstein> glad to see some action
<holstein> anyways.. ZZzzzZZZZzz.. GN all
<NegativeFlare> heh
<NegativeFlare> good night
<ChinnoDog> NegativeFlare: If it kills you?
<NegativeFlare> ChinnoDog: figure of speech sir :P
<ChinnoDog> Seems like a lot of the LoCos have faded. I don't know if this is really a trend or just what I have observed personally.
<holstein> ChinnoDog: its a lot of effort to keep them going
<holstein> also, there was a lot of folks who didnt like the direction of main ubuntu, and bailed
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-03-06
<guest777> Hello all)Donate me please a BitCoin adress 1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX)sorry and thanks)
<guest777> pls pls pls)
<holstein> lol
<holstein> http://wlos.com/news/local/bogus-parking-tickets-surface-in-downtown-asheville
<holstein> also.. thats not "fraud"? or impersonating a governing body, or whatever?
<holstein> littering? i think when/if that goes, if the person wants to bother, they can end up winning that case..
#ubuntu-us-nc 2019-02-26
<Forkbomb_> Hey there! Just stumbled upon you on the wiki - your last event entry is from 2010 - are you still active?
